# Matthews MQ1 question



## MULE (Jul 13, 2006)

What is the let off if the cam reads SLC-RHL? Thanks


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 13, 2006)

80%.......High Letoff, Right Handed.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 13, 2006)

MQ1 
An all around workhorse that features Parallel Limb design.  Tens of thousands of bowhunters experienced the breakthrough performance of the MQ1. It shook the archery world for good reasons... StraightLine MaxCam, speed, accuracy and minimal recoil. This bow was built to meet the highest benchmark of quality.
The MQ1 is a discontinued model. This information is for reference only.

Introduced 1998
Discontinued 2003

Specifications 
IBO Rating (FPS) (approx.) 308 
AMO Rating (FPS) (approx.) 235 
Cam(s) StraightLine MaxCam 
Draw Weight 40, 50, 60, 70 
Draw Length 24-30 in. Half Sizes 27.5-29.5 in. 
Axle to Axle Length (approx) 37 in. 
Brace Height (approx.) 7 1/2 in. 

Physical Weight (approx.) 3.75 lbs. 

Letoff (%) 70% or 80% 

String/Cable Length 
String 95 1/16" Cable 38 5/8" (70% Let Off)
String 97 5/8" Cable 38 1/2"(80% Let Off) 

TAKEN FROM THE MATHEWS SITE.....

Be sure you have the right cable/string set up if you change them!


----------



## MULE (Jul 13, 2006)

Perfect, thanks


----------

